

Startup challenge: build an email list of 500 prospects from nothing in 60 days - danielstudds
http://danielstudds.com/startup-challenge-build-an-email-list-of-500-prospects-from-nothing-in-60-days/

======
johnmurch
Love this approach - reminds me of how buffer did it -
[http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-week...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it)

Are you planning to do any spend as I didn't see any pixel's on the page as
you should be cookie pooling users just in case you do want to retarget them
:0

~~~
danielstudds
ugh, yeah, newb mistake: forgot any sort of tracking. Probably will do some
spend.

